# [Solved] Rebranded Waltop tablet not recognized at all

## abrondz

Hi

I've had a re-branded Walltop tablet for about a year, and have used it without problems with Gentoo up until now. It's been sitting unused for about two months, and I suspect a package update might have made it stopped working without me noticing.

It works just fine on Sabayon Linux and Windows, and I did follow both the Gentoo wiki Wacom tablet guide and the Arch Linux one, still nothing seems to help. The issue is at a very low level, not an x.org configuration issue, because udev isn't even creating a /dev/input/event* for the tablet, in fact, only lsusb shows that something is connected.

# lsusb

```

---

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 046d:c018 Logitech, Inc. Optical Wheel Mouse

Bus 006 Device 007: ID 172f:0034 Waltop International Corp. Slim Tablet 12.1"

```

# dmesg | tail

```

[ 2396.328140] usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[ 2396.328142] usb 4-1: Product: Slim Tablet

[ 2396.328143] usb 4-1: Manufacturer: WALTOP International Corp.

[ 2396.328212] usb 4-1: usb_probe_device

[ 2396.328215] usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[ 2396.330136] usb 4-1: adding 4-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[ 2396.330168] usbhid 4-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[ 2396.330171] usbhid 4-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 2396.330211] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[ 2396.330223] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0002

```

# lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

wacom                  21775  0 

nvidia               9590852  30 

```

I haven't found anyone mentioning anything similar to this, so if someone has idea as to how to solve this, I'd be grateful.Last edited by abrondz on Wed Aug 17, 2011 2:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gerard27

Hi abrondz,

I use a Wacom tablet (BambooPT) had all kinds of prob. to get it working.

Anyway,I noticed this in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-wacom.conf

```

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "Wacom class"

# WALTOP needs a patched kernel driver, that isn't in mainline lk yet,

# so for now just let it fall through and be picked up by evdev instead.

#   MatchProduct "Wacom|WALTOP|WACOM"

   MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM|Hanwang"

   MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

   Driver "wacom"

EndSection
```

Did you upgrade your kernel?

Gerard.

----------

## abrondz

I followed the steps in the Gentoo Wacom guide which told me to compile in the wacom driver as a module, but this hasn't changed anything.

What's really puzzling me is that it used to work just fine before, without any need for extra drivers or patches, but just refuses to even be detected as hardware now.

None of the /dev/input/event* seem to be connected to the tablet, i.e, print out garbage when i move the stylus.

----------

## gerard27

Did you emerge x86-input-wacom?

I'm not sure if it will be of any use with a Waltop tablet.

The config in /usr/share/xorg.conf.d is all I use.

The rest I do with a little bash script using xsetwacom which comes with xf86-input-wacom.

Of course it comes with a manual.

Gerard.

----------

## abrondz

Yes, I have and xsetwacom --list devices returns nothing. I guess it could be, as you're saying, an issue with Waltop vs Wacom, but it still doesn't explain why it just stopped working, I haven't changed anything on the system, except for running the occasional package update through portage.

----------

## abrondz

I finally solved the problem, the solution being to enable CONFIG_HID_WALTOP in the kernel. No further X configuration was necessary.

----------

